# Knife Shops in Taiwan?



## toddnmd (Jan 6, 2016)

Does anyone have any recommendations for any knife shops in Taiwan? Or any areas that might have decent knives?


----------



## Grit (Jan 6, 2016)

toddnmd said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for any knife shops in Taiwan? Or any areas that might have decent knives?



I'm in Taipei right now, and have a shop that I can recomend. At least if you are looking for some very rough chinese cleavers and slicers.it's a mom and pop store that sell apparantly hand made cleavers/slicers that all vary in size and thickness. I bought two slicers, one ca 9 cm high and the other around 6 (basically a nakiru). He didn't speak any english, but nodded when I held up the slicer and said "Taiwanese?". Looks like they are from a very small shop that hammer them out one by one. They had a few japanese knives, but nothing special - not worh a visit if you have to travel across town. If you go there it's for the cheap and simple slicers/cleavers - about 20 USD a piece 

Adress: No. 9, lane 60, Section 2, Yanping North Road, Taipei

http://imgur.com/G8gOs3r
http://imgur.com/ZtS63fx
http://imgur.com/DxYYt5Y
http://imgur.com/wKuXgKY


----------



## Grit (Jan 6, 2016)

toddnmd said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for any knife shops in Taiwan? Or any areas that might have decent knives?



Visited this store 2 years ago, but the website says they are reconstructing the business so it may be closed. It is near the Shilin night market. They have/had their own production of choppers/slicers. Bought a nakiri-type slicer with excellent grind. Also mostly cheap and a bit rough cleavers, but the grinds were very good. Anyway, it may closed now, but if you go to Shilin nightmarket anyway, you can check if they're still in business.

Location&#65306; No.74, Dabei Rd., Shilin Dist., Taipei City 111
Fax&#65306; 886-2-2880-5829
Telephone&#65306; 886-2-2881-2856
Open Time&#65306;	Daily 09:30 to 22:00; Closed for three days from Lunar New Year Eve
Transportation&#65306; 
MRT Station&#65306;	From Jiantan Station walk about 10 minutes.
http://shilin-cutter.com.tw/


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 14, 2016)

Grit, thanks for the replies. Will try to check those out if I'm anywhere nearby.

Anyone else have any more ideas? Flying out tomorrow . . .


----------



## Grit (Jan 15, 2016)

toddnmd said:


> Grit, thanks for the replies. Will try to check those out if I'm anywhere nearby.
> 
> Anyone else have any more ideas? Flying out tomorrow . . .




Taiwan handicraft promotion center:
No. 1, Xuzhou Rd, Zhongzheng District, Taipei City
https://www.giftcenter.tw/zh-tw/

This place is packed with handicraft from Taiwan, and they have a small selection of knives from Maestro Wu - knives made of bombshells that China launched on a Taiwanese island. 

http://www.maestrowu.com


----------

